# Dartmouth neighbors recall night of drama



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By CURT BROWN, Standard-Times staff writer

DARTMOUTH -- Arch Street residents yesterday described a tense police drama that unfolded last week in their quiet neighborhood off Dartmouth Street when federal investigators intercepted the delivery of 10 kilograms of cocaine to 30 Arch St. 
Residents of Edgeworth, Arch and Emerson streets reported seeing several police undercover cars and police sports utility vehicles and hearing "the clicking sounds" of radios as officers communicated with each other. 
The occupant of 30 Arch St., Marc Jadlowe, was one of 21 individuals indicted on federal drug charges. 
Mr. Jadlowe, who is identified as "Uncle Marc" in a federal affidavit in support of a search warrant, has a long history with Dartmouth and the neighborhood. 
"It was a scene out of COPS," said a woman, who declined to provide her name. "It happened very fast, so you didn't know what was going on." 
They said police were at the house throughout the night of Nov. 4 and part of Nov. 5. 
The neighbors said they knew something disturbing had happened and learned that rumors of a drug raid were true when they read about the 21 indictments in yesterday's newspaper. 
Federal agents, who were monitoring the participants' activities through wiretaps on their cellphones, said Mr. Jadlowe took delivery of 10 kilograms in the garage at 30 Arch St. 
Neighbors said Mr. Jadlowe could be very nice. 
An older woman, who would not give her name, said he shoveled her walkway after a snowstorm. She and a young woman said he helped them when their basements flooded. 
"Why he got into this stuff I don't know," said an Arch Street neighbor. "When I read it in the paper, I felt so bad." 
But Mr. Jadlowe's tough-guy nature is well known in the neighborhood, and he is the subject of an ongoing criminal case in New Bedford District Court. 
Mr. Jadlowe is scheduled to go on trial in New Bedford District Court on Jan. 10, 2006, for allegedly harassing his neighbors with offensive writings on the side of the Arch Street house and destroying boundary stakes. 
Geraldine Frates, who has had disputes with Marc Jadlowe in the past over the construction of the house at 30 Arch St., said she sensed that something wasn't right. 
She said there were new cars, a motorcycle and a boat, as well as the large house the Jadlowes were building. "It was a gut feeling that something was wrong. They took a small lot and made such a big investment," she said. 
She also felt the large-scale federal raid could have been averted, if authorities had acted sooner. 
"A lot of this should not have occurred in our neighborhood if town officials had listened and looked into it," she said. 
Mrs. Frates and her two daughters, Lisa and Maryanne Frates, earlier this year said Marc Jadlowe has made numerous threats to their family. 
Marc Jadlowe, when contacted for a response by The Standard-Times, boasted about what was written on the side of the house. The writings have either been covered or removed. 
"If you don't like what's on the house, don't read it," he told The Standard-Times in March of this year. "There's a thousand streets in Dartmouth." 
The Arch Street house, which is own by Marc Jadlowe's father, Thomas J. Jadlowe, has been a source of controversy in the neighborhood for almost four years now. 
The Jadlowes obtained a building permit, but construction was halted on March 19, 2002, when the former building inspector issued a cease and desist order. 
That order, however, was declared null and void after a 2004 Superior Court trial. According to the decision, the building inspector could not order the removal of work done, but instructed Mr. Jadlowe to file a new site plan. 
The town's Zoning Board of Appeals' in November 2004 granted a special permit to allow the Jadlowes to finish construction of the house. 
However, neighbors have stepped in and filed a lawsuit. Construction of the house, which is about 75 percent finished, has stopped.

Contact Curt Brown at [email protected]

This story appeared on Page A9 of The Standard-Times on November 12, 2005.


----------

